# Water Flow Drops In Trailer



## Awinkle (Sep 27, 2010)

In think my new Outback 250 URS has low water flow. With the good old gallon bucket I get 4.44 gpm at the hose end with filter and regulator attached. Inside the trailer I get 1.5 gpm at the sink with the strainer removed. Pressure is 40 PSI at hose end and goes from 40 to 31 PSI in the trailer.

Is that normal? I can't find any specification that would tell me what to expect.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you get the same 1.5 gpm at kitchen sink, bathroom sink and shower?

I have you looked behind the water valve area? I'm guessing you might have a pinched line.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Interesting... I may just take a test with ours on the next trip.

It does seem to me that the 4 faucets we have do flow considerably less than at hose end. But, the toilet seems to flow better than the faucets. (I'm not going to test that, sorry!)


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm with Oregon_Camper with the pinched line theory. I'd check around the water pump first - sometimes the routing of water lines gets pretty cramped there. Check the hose you are using from the faucet to the trailer - the shorter and bigger the diameter the better. We have been at state parks where we need like 75' of hose, and that really cuts down the pressure at the trailer.


----------



## Awinkle (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts. I get a small variation from faucet to faucet but nothing more than the 1.5 gpm.

Alan


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> I believe the problem is with the RV style plumbing fixtures. I changed out the kitchen, bath, and shower valves with resendential style fixtures from Lowes now the flow and durability is much better. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


I agree with this. Most "modern" fixtures have some type of water restricters in them, so small lines and not so good RV fixtures end up with low flow... All fixtures that is except for the toilet! :scratch: That one has almost no restrictions on flow!


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

I know this is an old post, but my kitchen faucet seems to have low pressure. I've found no kinks in the hoses. How do you test water pressure with a bucket as the OP mentioned? Do you just let the water run into the gallon bucket and time it or is there a special tool?

Thanks


----------

